# Spinning Combo for distance(yeah again)



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a bg 30 paired with a 9'3" airwave elite and a Shimano baitrunner 8000d paired with a 10' airwave elite. I'm only getting about 70 yards with both. I'm thinking that there is room for improvement. Do I need casting lessons or am I on par with the gear that I am using?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

theres room for improvement. what size line you using? bay fishing only needs about 15-20 lb test max. braid or mono?


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm not an expert but it would help to know more about the line and weight you are throwing.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

9 to 10 ft rods....I would think 2-5 oz, 6 max.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Look for Mr Mark Edwards - he's an expert on distance casting with a spinning setup...

Sandcrab


----------



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm using 15lb mono with a 30lb shockleader. I toss 4oz. Weights


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Are u using both arms? I was taught that the little extra snap you can produce by pulling back on the butt of the rod will increase your distance. I have definitely seen an marked improvement in my casting distance. I'm working on my timing and power curve to increase the efficiency of my swing. Every once in a while I'll hit it just right and you don't even feel the weight anymore then boom your bait goes screaming out.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Focus on technique before refining gear........technique is the biggest share holder of distance casting components.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Go to YouTube and search for Tommy Farmer and Terry Carroll casting videos. 

Watch and learn.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

casting lessons will help for sure but better gear will help too
just going to a decent 12-13' rod and a long cast reel with 20# braid should give you 40-50 yards easily


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

A casting lesson with a competent teacher is the best bang for the buck there is. Learning the fundamentals and applying them to your cast is the "secret" to distance.

That being said...

A longer rod will (to a point) cast farther than a shorter rod. For most people 12-13' is comfortable when going for distance. A good quality carbon fiber rod will outperform fiberglass. 

You need to match the rod to the payload that you are throwing. Try to stay in the middle of the rod rating for best performance. 

A couple of fundamentals to work on;

Get you arms extended out and away from you body and keep them there as you turn into the cast. Punch and pull. LOOK UP 45 degrees above your target. Start slow and finish fast.

Tommy


----------



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Sandcrab said:


> Look for Mr Mark Edwards - he's an expert on distance casting with a spinning setup...
> 
> Sandcrab


Never heard of him


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

markedwards said:


> Never heard of him


Yeah, he must be an "urban legend" . . . Supposed to have thrown over 250 yds. with a spinner . . . LOL !!!

Great to hear from you again, Mark !

Dave


----------



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

I drive a accord sedan. I can barely fit my rods in the backseat so increased rod length is out of the question(for now). How much distance can realistically expect with my current set up?


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Besides all the advice that has been given switch to 20lb braid and keep the shockleader and let us know how that works for you. Good luck and go get em!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

You still praticing where all residents are resting?


----------

